# Dario Dario



## Grimmjow (Jul 22, 2009)

Tropical Fish for Freshwater Aquariums: Scarlet Gem Badis

Has anybody kept or even seen these? They look awesome and Id like to get some, they would be worth doing a species only tank just for them. Or maybe with sparkling or licorice gourami.

>>> I was originally gonna post about these tiny white worms on the glass but i got distracted and posted without thinking, blame the nyquil kicking in and me feeling great.


----------



## Byron (Mar 7, 2009)

I have a group of 8 in my 33g SE Asian pond tank. They are in with Boraras brigittae, Eyespot gourami, Lambchop Rasbora, Dwarf Loach, Emerald Dwarf Rasbora [this species i have not yet added to our profiles], and a Licorice Gourami. All very small fish. I wrote the profile on the Dario dario so I doubt I could add much to what's there. Definitely want a group, the males are territorial but this is natural and the group keeps them settled.

Byron.


----------



## Grimmjow (Jul 22, 2009)

Are all yours males? Cause that site im looking at doesnt offer females i think. What do you think would be good number to have in a 75 gallon? 

Right now all I have in there is 3 (maybe) black kuhli loaches, but i havent seen them in nearly a week so I doubt they will be a problem.


----------



## Byron (Mar 7, 2009)

Sorry, I didn't check your link previously, I foolishly thought for some reason that it linked to our profiles here.

The photo on your link site is a male obviously. If you check our profile Dario dario [click on the shaded name] you'll find a photo of a pair so you can see the difference. I have about half and half, I just bought 9 or 10 and hoped it would be a good mix, as in the store tank they were all drab of course.

Let me offer some comments on tank size, since you have mentioned a 75g. These are very small fish, as I mention in the profile, it is the smallest known Cypriniforme. Tankmates must be comparatively small as anything even moderate will likely see these fish as food. I mentioned the small species in with mine, and to that list I could add pygmy sparkling gourami, and any of the three Trigonostigma species of rasbora (Harlequin, Lambchop or Hengels (all of which are in our profiles). Sometimes small fish get lost in larger aquaria. Having used my 70g, 33g and 10g for several of these species, I can say they definitely work best in the 33g. There is room for several species, they can interact naturally (males of these are territorial and need some room), and they are always visible, even with lots of plants. Don't know if you checked the photos of my SE Asian Pond 33g but I consider that an ideal environment for these dwarf fishes.

Byron.


----------



## Grimmjow (Jul 22, 2009)

Ya I like small fish, and kinda like the idea that youll have to actually stop and really look at the tank to see the fish. I guess Ill ask them if they have females too. I only really know of one good fish store near me and thats like 45 minutes away and they always have different stuff in so its a gamble on whats there. 

But those and sparkling gourami sounds like something Id like.


----------



## Byron (Mar 7, 2009)

There are quite a few smaller fish species becomining more available now, sometimes depending upon season. A few are in our profiles, and I have some others to add in the near future. Coming from the same geographic region, they generally share requirements respecting water parameters, plants, filer flow, etc., so they fit quite well together.


----------

